# whiting biting



## L Hull (Jan 19, 2011)

Took youngster fishing Saturday on Navarre Pier Thirty whiting, good sized ones too. However the bite was extremely light. I caught several just seeing them pick up my bait. Made a great lunch Sunday after church.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool this is nice to know. I plan on going fishing for the first time in navarre this weekend lol lived here for 2yrs and never been out there. I know it just opened but still


----------

